# Ich bin auch neu hier.



## Roland150 (24 Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
ich bin Roland und habe mich hier registriert, da ich auf der Suche nach guten Bildern von Prominenten bin.
LG
Roland


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Okt. 2017)

Dann wirste hier wohl fündig werden


----------



## General (25 Okt. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

